# Unloader line



## golfdrtool (Sep 27, 2017)

Okay, We have this DeVilbiss duplex unit that came off of an A/C Pneumatic control system. I need to change the pressure switches to a higher pressure but my question is; What is the line coming from the bottom of the unloader? The one coming from the side goes to where the discharge line goes into the tank on the top side of the check valve. Would the lines on the bottom of each pump unloader just connect with each other?


----------

